# Anyone interested in a 70's Les Paul Copy?



## sm5150

This ismy westminster les paul copy from the 70's. westminster later became greco and burny, and fujigen, which later became ibanez. its in 9/10 condition. so are the frets. the only thing is that 4 of the tuners were replaced by the previous owner. weighs just as much as a real les paul. sounds better than my gibson SG, by far. pretty sure its from 76.


----------



## Comrusk7

Does this guitar have the long neck tenon? If you take off the neck pickup, the cavity underneath will have a "u" shape where the neck meets the body if it's a long tenon neck (sorry if you already knew that). How much do you want for it?


----------



## sm5150

Comrusk7 said:


> Does this guitar have the long neck tenon? If you take off the neck pickup, the cavity underneath will have a "u" shape where the neck meets the body if it's a long tenon neck (sorry if you already knew that). How much do you want for it?


Nah its not a tenon neck. 
email me @ sm5150@gmail.com
we can talk about the price


----------

